# A Soldier's Service



## JM (Aug 20, 2008)

> An adaptation of an essay by the late Vice Admiral James Stockdale about his time in a Vietnamese POW Camp and how he applied the ideas of Stoicism, especially those of Epictetus.



[video=youtube;4v3QLbet-qs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4v3QLbet-qs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## matt01 (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that.


----------

